# Trading US account from Oz



## VacationTrader (28 November 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am an experienced US equities day-trader who will be traveling to mid to northern Queensland soon for an extended stay. I expect to trade my US account during the very early morning hours. I understand that some areas of Australia may not have internet speed and reliability suitable for scalping?  Does anyone know please what is the minimum internet service quality i would need for quotes/fills from the US in under 20 to 40ms?  Is that reasonable?

Are there any other caveats to trading the US markets from my US account that I might want to be aware of during my vacation in OZ? 

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## skc (28 November 2012)

VacationTrader said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an experienced US equities day-trader who will be traveling to mid to northern Queensland soon for an extended stay. I expect to trade my US account during the very early morning hours. I understand that some areas of Australia may not have internet speed and reliability suitable for scalping?  Does anyone know please what is the minimum internet service quality i would need for quotes/fills from the US in under 20 to 40ms?  Is that reasonable?
> 
> ...




I've once read somewhere that some broker platforms check the IP address to make sure they are from within the US. I think it has something to do with disclosure compliance or something like that. So check with your broker.

Or, just enjoy the holiday.


----------



## McLovin (28 November 2012)

skc said:


> Or, just enjoy the holiday.




I was in a hostel earlier this year in Batumi in Georgia (a bizarre place in the middle of nowhere). In the hostel there was a backpacker who was also an FX trader. He lugged a large monitor around with him and would set up for a few months wherever his feet landed and trade while living in a hostel. 

Not my idea of a life but each to their own.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (29 November 2012)

Hi VacationTrader,



VacationTrader said:


> Does anyone know please what is the minimum internet service quality i would need for quotes/fills from the US in under 20 to 40ms?  Is that reasonable?




No, the minimum latency between AU/US will be much higher.  Here's a good explanation: http://royal.pingdom.com/2007/06/01/theoretical-vs-real-world-speed-limit-of-ping/

You should realistically expect round-trip latency to be between 200ms and 250ms for a "good" connection.  If low latency is a requirement for your trading then you're going to find it difficult to say the least.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (29 November 2012)

McLovin said:


> I was in a hostel earlier this year in Batumi in Georgia (a bizarre place in the middle of nowhere). In the hostel there was a backpacker who was also an FX trader. He lugged a large monitor around with him and would set up for a few months wherever his feet landed and trade while living in a hostel.
> 
> Not my idea of a life but each to their own.




My GOD

that's amazing! so its true what the sales people say travel the world and trade!


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 November 2012)

VacationTrader said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an experienced US equities day-trader who will be traveling to mid to northern Queensland soon for an extended stay. I expect to trade my US account during the very early morning hours. I understand that some areas of Australia may not have internet speed and reliability suitable for scalping?  Does anyone know please what is the minimum internet service quality i would need for quotes/fills from the US in under 20 to 40ms?  Is that reasonable?
> 
> ...




20 to 40 ms? Not a chance! here is a ping from Melbourne to Interactive Brokers in New York,


----------

